# Directv RC71B Remote



## jappleboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Directv is saying on there web page for the RC71 Remote that it has optional blacklit button for the RC71. I have seen some were that it will be a RC71B. Anyone know if this is the remote and how do i get one.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's not available yet. No idea when.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The only backlit remote available now is the RC65RBX


----------

